

JqMobi Is Now Intel's App Framework - pedalpete
http://app-framework-software.intel.com/index.php

======
pedalpete
If you thought it was tough to find comments and documentation when it was
called jqMobi/jqUI and google would always get confused between jqMobile and
jqueryUI, how do you think just calling something an App Framework is going to
go?

